# I want to go to Europe for last week of March.  where to look for bargains?



## needvaca (Jan 15, 2020)

We're thinking Italy, England, France, Spain, pretty open.  I checked on Interval International and nothing is coming up, so we'll probably have to pay.
Where should I look for a good deal on a timeshare/hotel?


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 16, 2020)

First, Euro TS's tend to be in isolated rural ares, where folks in cities go on vacation.
Many travellers to Europe want a city-cultural experience that's where TS's aren't.
So, unless you're into staying put in an out of the way place, plan on hotels.

Don't cheap out on staying where you want. You're gonna spend a lot of $$ anyway.
My first trip to Europe was Italy... The big 3 - Rome, Florence & Venice.

But what interests you?
London or Paris? Old castles or estates? Museums? Regions: Loire Valley, Provence?
Try to focus.

.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 16, 2020)

We have traveled to various parts of Europe with our 2 daughters and usually rented apartments or  hotels that offered apartment type accommodations.  We've used VRBO but also like agencies that handle apartment rentals.   I like those because they vet the places and usually provide someone to meet you at the apartment with a key and do a walk through.  We agree with the recommendation to focus on an area and spend enough time to see things.  Many apartments have a 3 or 4 day minimum stay and that works for us.  

i like to do lots of research, so will often start with a Rick Steves tour book for the country I'm interested in, because he does a good job of focusing on the highlights.  Once I've narrowed down the cities or areas I want to visit,  then I read one of the others, like Fodors or Frommers,  because they often talk about things that are of special interest to us, but not important enough for Steves.  Then I do research on VRBO and search for apartment Rental services in the cities I‘ce selected to find a place to stay.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 18, 2020)

What are you looking to do whilst in Europe? The only timeshares we stay at in Europe are the Marriott ones in Spain and France, the others are just too basic and/or poorly run. Timesharing in Europe has a different reputation than in the US and high end resorts don't exist other than Marriott. A few McDonald resorts are nice but they're a step down.

Also most are in places where Europeans want to go on holiday therefore many are in coastal locations or in mountains, you won't find many timeshares in cities because we don't want to spend our holidays in the city.

Your best option is to rent an apartment or stay in a hotel. For rentals look on VBRO/Homeaway and for hotels look at booking.com.


----------



## mpizza (Jan 18, 2020)

Hapimag has upscale timeshare accommodations in Europe - some centrally located in city centers.  

I have stayed in several - Amsterdam, Edinburgh, Lisbon, etc.  All have exceeded my expectations.  

Maria


----------



## mav (Jan 18, 2020)

I stayed at the Edinburgh Residence in Scotland and it was fabulous! It is now Hapimag, if you can get it at a good time of year grab it! Maria, do you own points in Hapimag? I am thinking that was where you stayed in Edinburgh. If so, I know you must have loved it!
  And WOW! do I miss Sloane Garden Club in London !! Spent many happy times there!


----------



## mpizza (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes,  I was fortunate to stay at Edinburgh Residence!   Twice!  And I hope to go back!   Hapimag is refurbishing their resort in London, hopefully it will be reopened this year!

I am a happy owner of a share in Hapimag for several years.  I travel to EU at least once per year so it fits my needs.  Its a very different model - Hapimag is a corporation that you own shares.   It's been very easy to book what I've wanted.  I appreciate the customer-focused office and resort staff and I think they manage the resorts responsibly. For example, beach resorts close during the off season so no unnecessary maintenance fees are incurred the dead seasons.  They also have guided specialty tours - I enjoyed a hiking tour of Tuscany - reasonable price, small group, meals included.

If you have any specific questions, I'd be happy to answer.   

Maria


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 18, 2020)

Travelzoo often has deals on European hotels.


----------



## mav (Jan 19, 2020)

Maria,   you seem to have a great set up!  If their other resorts are as nice as Edinburgh Residence I know you are in heaven!  can you please pm me? I have a few questions and I can't seem to find how to PM you.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 19, 2020)

We've been to Europe 15 times in the past 20 years on mostly-timeshare trips, usually 2-3 weeks of TS and sometimes 4. They have been fabulous beyond belief, that many "trips of a lifetime" so I disagree that timesharing can't work for Europe - but usually I plan much farther out than a few months, often almost 2 years. But I have seen some last-minute gems too. Cities, countryside, ocean, mountains, sometimes close enough to a major city for a couple of days into the city and then other days for further-out exploration.  Accommodations have been good to excellent, with only the occasional average to subpar. 

Most have been RCI, so maybe II can't offer as many choices. (I did have an upcoming exchange thru II -- then lo and behold RCI suddenly affiliated w/same resort and a larger unit appeared for my exact dates so I took that and ePlussed my II week for something else.) Just to say, it has worked really well with patience and planning.


----------



## Ddee555 (Jan 19, 2020)

If you are interested, there is availability at Royal Aloha Spain.  They do rent to those outside the club for about the cost of a maintenance fee, I believe (one bedroom is about $800).  Just call them directly and ask.  Royal Aloha Spain is located in a city center near the beach (10 minute drive to Marbella, Spain).  All condos were recently renovated.

*https://www.ravc.com/destinations/marbella-spain/*

*https://www.ravc.com/latest-news/promotions/*

Also, I am not a member of WIVC, but you may be able to rent a unit as well for a reasonable price at their Spain location.

*https://www.wivc.com/spain.html*


----------



## mav (Jan 20, 2020)

Laurie
  I agree with you 100%. I have actually had great luck with both exchange companies! And like you, most of our travel is Europe, the U.K, and the Middle East. We also stayed one year for 3 weeks at the Marriott timeshare in Bangkok. The Devere properties in the UK are wonderful, as well as other UK timeshares. They are mostly in the countryside but my husband drives everywhere including the Middle East. I will admit, however, I am also a great fan of hotels.


----------



## gresmi (Feb 2, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> First, Euro TS's tend to be in isolated rural ares, where folks in cities go on vacation.
> Many travellers to Europe want a city-cultural experience that's where TS's aren't.
> So, unless you're into staying put in an out of the way place, plan on hotels.
> 
> ...





My first trip to Europe was to Italy, also. Agree totally with what Talent312 said. European timeshares are typically in remote areas. I would suggest looking at VRBO and picking out a nice unit. On top of that, you don't have to stay for an entire week and that makes your itinerary much more flexible.
Have successfully rented nice units via VRBO all over Europe.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 2, 2020)

needvaca said:


> We're thinking Italy, England, France, Spain, pretty open.  I checked on Interval International and nothing is coming up, so we'll probably have to pay.
> Where should I look for a good deal on a timeshare/hotel?


I always had the best times and paid less than hotels with airbnb! You get a real sense of living in the city. If you’re not familiar or comfortable with booking airbnb then just go to the booking websites or trip advisor. I’d stay away from euro timeshare options.


----------



## nerodog (Feb 22, 2020)

Have you looked at the Algarve,Portugal  or southern Spain ? I see alot of available  units and you could start there,  perhaps  take a train up to Madrid  or Lisbon.


----------

